# Create a bootable USB drive!!!



## jerin3013 (Sep 24, 2008)

*img181.imageshack.us/img181/9003/magicisofullbl1.jpg
Descrption:
*I had to search all over for this information, so I stole a little here, borrowed a little there, and made up what I couldn't find, to get it all in one place.
Hopefully, this will save everyone some time.

First, this is PE version 2.0, and earlier versions will not work. I do not/will not work with BartPE, so I haven't a clue what needs to be done in that environment.

Your USB and the port it is using must be USB 2.0. I don't know if USB 1.0 will work slowly, or not at all.

I'm assuming you've created a bootable PE Version 2.0 CD.
I used the drive letters that my computer assigned to the devices. Yours may be different.
C:=local hard drive
D:=CD/DVD drive
E:=USB Thumb drive
X:=PE's RAM disk

You need to assure that you select the proper disks, as you will be erasing and formatting the thumb drive. I will not be responsible for any data loss or woes you encounter!

You'll need MagicISO, to extract all folders and files (including hidden files) from your CD to a file on your C: drive (I used c:\bootusb)
(You probably already have these files in a folder, somewhere... you needed to use them to create the ISO. If not, extract them before you boot the PE CD).

Boot your PE version 2.0 CD
type these commands:
disk part
select disk 1 (this was my USB drive. type in "detail disk" to be sure you've selected the USB drive)
clean (you are erasing the selected disk. I hope you got it right!)
create partition primary
select partition 1
active
format fs=fat32 (this takes a while)
assign
exit

You're now back at the command prompt, and need to copy the files from the folder you created on your hard drive to the USB drive.
xcopy c:\bootusb\*.* e: /h /e (this also takes a while)

You can't copy the files from the RAM drive, as they're in use by PE
I don't think (but haven't tried) you can copy them from the CD, as they're compressed... (?)

Good luck, and I hope to have saved someone a bit of trouble figuring this out.*


----------



## jatt (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks friend to give this tutorial here,but i simply could not able to understand some things first i want to know what you  mean by "bootable PE Version 2.0 CD"
is this ISO of a bootable windows xp.if not please give these things here,and also that in which environment we have to try this tutorial i mean i have windows xp on my system. and for making ISO  can i use WinImage instead of magic ISO.please clear my doubts i want to solve my laptops booting problem.thanks in advance.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 24, 2008)

*apcmag.com/windows_pe_20_a_tiny_version_of_windows_for_system_maintenance.htm


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the tut..*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/18.png


----------



## manishjha18 (Sep 25, 2008)

download this file-have uploaded it at 
*cid-414ccc772f706049.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Public?uc=1

finally i can make bootable usb drive- all you have to do it is format is using HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool--
elect apporpraite device, file system and volume label

Check Create DOS Startup Disc and then click sub option of "Using Dos System Files Located at"

Select the folder DOS System Files (These are for Win XP Only, for all other OS you will need to download the files from somewhere)you just extracted from the zip

.Click Start

Copy Folder GBDF over to USB Device To have Norton Ghost Installed

Warning: This Process will format your USB Device


----------



## jatt (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks,i will try it,but first i want to make a 98 bootable please write here complete procedure to do.i will very thankful to you for this.



manishjha18 said:


> download this file-have uploaded it at
> *cid-414ccc772f706049.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Public?uc=1
> 
> finally i can make bootable usb drive- all you have to do it is format is using HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool--
> ...



Thanks,I m trying


----------



## manishjha18 (Oct 1, 2008)

does mine way  worked


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

Can't we do it this way?

Format the flash drive- select MSDOS startup disk and format
Copy ntldr and ntdetect.com files to the drive
And finally create a boot.ini file in the drive

Won't this method work? I never tried it before.


----------



## jatt (Oct 4, 2008)

it will not work i tried it hardly.you can try it at  www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm


----------

